# Valet Magic Vs Aston Martin DBS



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a few pics of a car that I truly love and enjoyed every minute of detailing it.

It was booked in for a single stage machine polish to nip out all light defects and finished in Zaino :thumb:


























































































































As you can see I had a pro photographer taking pics and those pics will be added soon.

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice work robbie. those carbon brakes are bigger than my wheels!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Deano said:


> nice work robbie. those carbon brakes are bigger than my wheels!


Big boy upgraded carbon ceramics dude :thumb:

And this was the first DBS in the UK to have these wheels fitted to it :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Immense car, would love to work on one of them, or just be around when someone was working on it. Looking forward to seeing the pics.

Did you take pics as you were working on it?

Ben


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

love those cars .. looked great after the magic Robbie


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely stuff Robbie


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some more of the DBS:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome pics G.

Thanks again for taking the time to do this for me.

Robbie


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Outragous*

Well indeed, perhaps something else to dream about one day after the Gorgeous Green Mistress is packed and sent on her way.

Wicked, absolutely wicked. Great post, didnt really read much just found myself slobbering over the keyboard.

Thanks for sharing Robbie :thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

great work Robbie and some quality pics Dubnut ;-)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Well indeed, perhaps something else to dream about one day after the Gorgeous Green Mistress is packed and sent on her way.
> 
> Wicked, absolutely wicked. Great post, didnt really read much just found myself slobbering over the keyboard.
> 
> ...


:lol: Your welcome Mike :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

That is pure class, I currently have a thing for grey cars :thumb: Must say your VR6 was looking mint when I picked up some bits from Alex a couple of weeks ago.

Loving the pics you took Greame


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detailed Perfection said:


> That is pure class, I currently have a thing for grey cars :thumb: Must say your VR6 was looking mint when I picked up some bits from Alex a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Loving the pics you took Greame


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Loving the HDR shots in that write-up :thumb:
I need a new keyboard now Robbie; This one is full of dribble


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Reds said:


> Loving the HDR shots in that write-up :thumb:
> I need a new keyboard now Robbie; This one is full of dribble


We are now stocking keyboards :thumb: :lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful car, lovely finish... awesome pics...


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> We are now stocking keyboards :thumb: :lol:


I'll take 2


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

absolutely awesome


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome machine, those brakes are enormous. To say the owner was happy is a major understatement. Excellent work as always Rob and some trick photography by Graham. I too was drooling big time, had to wipe some off the wing before it went... 

Alex


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

wow, some cracking photos there. Thats a stunning looking car.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The new snaps are absolutely awesome!!!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job cant call it work working on that beast


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

**** me i need to change my pants that looks stunning


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work, and nice final pictures


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> The new snaps are absolutely awesome!!!!!


Yeah G. is quite handy with a camera :lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great work, love the pics too!

is there a write up or pics of the red Ferrari I saw sat in your workshop on Tuesday afternoon?!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ryand said:


> great work, love the pics too!
> 
> is there a write up or pics of the red Ferrari I saw sat in your workshop on Tuesday afternoon?!


:doublesho :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173431

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice! Spooked you there eh?! Popped in to see Alex!



*MAGIC* said:


> :doublesho :lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173431
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gotta love this picture










awesome photography skills


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> gotta love this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mat, that one made me happy too!!:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

did you do the photography?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> did you do the photography?


Yes Dubnut does all my pro photography :thumb:
And sometimes he even brings me cookies :argie:

Robbie


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice work robbie....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Very nice work robbie....


Cheers Marc :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Stunning car! work and pictures mate  enjoyed that


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone wanting pro photography for any reason should PM dubnut71

Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the pro pics


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Well indeed, perhaps something else to dream about one day after the Gorgeous Green Mistress is packed and sent on her way.
> 
> Wicked, absolutely wicked. Great post, didnt really read much just found myself slobbering over the keyboard.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Your welcome Mike :thumb:


----------



## ryan.jones11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome photos


----------

